# Sony 50" SXRD Rear Projection TV



## Guest

I'm looking into buying a new HDTV for my modest home and I was thinking about the Sony 50" SXRD. I would like to hear comments and other things about it.

Maybe I should point out to the fact that I cannot get a Projector for my home because I cannot make a dedicated room for my HomeTheater.

If you have any other alternative to suggest, I'm more than willing to read about them.

Thanks!


----------



## bobgpsr

I see a review of it at: Sound And Vision magazine review of KDS-R50XBR1 

Abe's of Maine seems to have a good price. I do not have any personel experience with it.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie

Are you gonna watch any regular TV... SDTV on this unit? If so then I might would consider Toshiba's... or at least compare some of them as far as how well they stretch SD to fit the screen. Although I've got to where I just about don't stretch anymore SD... I allow black side bars. I've had Sony RPTV's and Toshiba's but the Sony was older... not HD. I like the Toshiba better but it's like comparing apples to oranges and I'm not familiar with Sony's latest either.


----------



## kingkip

Don't know how big of a deal cabinet depth is to you but Sony is coming out with a new version of the SXRD that is 55" 1080p (of course) should accept 1080p input that is 30% thinner.

I am a big fan of Sony's SXRD, although JVC makes a fine product too for a little less money. On the JVC fron their new HD-ILAs are a 56" for $3500, a 61" for $3800 and a 70" for $5500. Of course all are 1080p and I am assuming they will also accept said signal. Redesigned cabinet with a smaller frame to make the image "float" in air and in stores Julyish.

Also check out my other thread and or the may/june issue of The Perfect Vision.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

This is what I learned since I lasted posted my thread.

Both the 50 and 60 inches SXRD RPTV are real 1080p BUT can only accept a 1080i signal max.

Sony is supposed to be coming out this summer with updated version of these tv with the possibility to input 1080p.

So, I might wait a couple more months before commiting to the 50" in order to get the 1080p input!


----------



## Sonnie

What sources are currently available that output 1080p?

I see the Sony BDP-S1 Blu-ray Disc Player is one that will... are there any others?


----------



## Guest

Well, from what I understand, HD-DVD and BD should be 1080p as well as tv stations in the near future. What I mean here is that it might very well be worth the wait if the 1080p input is rigtht around the corner. Then, I will be good for some time with such a tv!


----------



## Sonnie

I see what you mean... very good point!


----------



## JimP

haver

Don't think TV station/cable/satellite will broadcast in 1080p as the additional bandwidth requirements are not available without spending a lot for upgrades. This falls into the catagory of upgrades that they can't justify. I think its only going to be available on the high definition DVDs that are coming out. I don't think HD-DVD has it yet, but its part of their specs. Blu-Ray is suppose to have it, but we won't know till later.

If you were going with a 60" or larger set, I would say that 1080p input could be a benefit. Just not sure about a 50" set having enough of a difference to hold out for 1080p.

I have my concerns about the Sony SXRD sets as it seems that too many of these sets suffer from screen uniformity issues. This is where you might see purple or blue corners or some other color somewhere on the screen where it doesn't belong.

As an alternative, you might want to consider the 50 Panasonic plasma that just came out. I keep coming back to that display, but really want something 60" or larger. That's when the pricing on plasmas make it a very expensive alternative. Another hot set is the new Samsung HLS series of DLPs.


----------



## bobgpsr

Sonnie said:


> What sources are currently available that output 1080p?
> 
> I see the Sony BDP-S1 Blu-ray Disc Player is one that will... are there any others?



An upscaling HTPC. The HD DVD and Blu-ray formats have film based content saved as 1080p24. Nothing to stop a player for either format from converting that to 1080p60. The current Toshiba player does not have an HDMI interface chip capable of doing 1080p60 (but it could do 1080p24 with new firmware for the player). I've heard that the $1000 Sony Blu-ray player due this August is supposed to be able to handle 1080p60. Latter designs of HD DVD players may also do so. The primary benefit of 1080p60 is for video based (not film based) content.

The current technique of the Toshiba HD-A1/XA1/D1 doing a 3:2 pull down of film based 1080p24 content to output as 1080i60 loses nothing in the translation if the receiveing display can do a proper inverse 2:3 pullup (which most can). This "missing" 1080p output capability is kinda of a red herring often used by HD DVD critics to bash the current Toshiba HD DVD player. It (1080p60) does make a difference if and when we see video based (sports?) hi def DVD content is available and one cares to watch it in utmost fidelity. Toshiba might upgrade the firmware in its current player to be able to do 1080p24 to help silence its critics as far as film playback goes, but it is questionable if it will make any real difference for watching film based content. 1080p24 has been part of the ATSC over the air HDTV spec so some displays might be able to accept it as an input format.

Bob


----------



## Guest

I have the TV in question and it is fantastic. This TV was selected as not only TV of the year but electronic product of the year. Compare this TV side by side with any other TV and you'll see this tv's clear advantage over any TV currently on the market.


----------



## Harold Dale

I looked at this one compared to the new DLP 1080p RPTV and I liked the DLP better personally, the colors were so vibrant and the picture was very sharp. The sony looked a little soft to me. Could have been the setup though?


----------



## khellandros66

NioFio's Grand Vega 42in is really nice, I would have to say that the SXRD is probably sharper and better CR.

Despite him not owning the SXRD, perhaps he can elaborate through experience with his set??

~Bob


----------



## lcaillo

JimP said:


> haver
> Don't think TV station/cable/satellite will broadcast in 1080p as the additional bandwidth requirements are not available without spending a lot for upgrades. This falls into the catagory of upgrades that they can't justify.


The ATSC standard includes 1080p24 and 1080p30 and would be very easy for a broadcaster to do with no expensive upgrades. There are no upgrades to do 1080p60 broadcasts as this is not included in the ATSC standard. 1080p60 would require more bandwidth, but 24 or 30 frames are no problem. The reaon that no one does so for movie broadcasts is that there is not a perceived demand and there is no financial incentive for doing so.

[/QUOTE]I have my concerns about the Sony SXRD sets as it seems that too many of these sets suffer from screen uniformity issues. This is where you might see purple or blue corners or some other color somewhere on the screen where it doesn't belong.[/QUOTE]

I have not seen this in our demo sets and have not had a single complaint from a client. I have seen the green splotch in the center as the set warms up, but I have seem more uniformity issues with LCD sets. I am quite impresed with the SXRD product, though I slightly prefer the Mits DLP sets.


----------



## Guest

I don't have much time to comment on my 42" Vega (as khell so nicely drug me into this thread ) since I am at work but I will as soon as I get some spare minutes. For now I will say that I am _extremely_ pleased with it.

~Neo


----------



## wbassett

This thread hasn't had any activity in a while... I just bought the KDS-55A200 55" SXRD 1080p set. 

I had the choices narrowed down to three sets, the Mitsubishi WD-57731, the Sony SXRD, and the JVC ILA sets. Tiger Direct had an absolute insane price on the 70" JVC ILA set at $2900, and for a while they even had free shipping. I almost took the plunge and tossed my front projection system.

I went to Best Buy to look at the three models and get a real life impression. Right off the bat the JVC was eliminated. The image pushed green and flesh tones really showed it. Now all by itself with no other sets to reference it may have been okay, but it really did stand out. I do know that in-store setups are not always optimal (I have actually seen one set mis-adjusted to make another set look better- not at Best Buy, but I have seen some stores do this... and have been kicked out of those stores for readjusting the set!) Anyway, several HT magazine reviews of the JVC stated it had a bad green push before calibration, and after calibration it was better, but still present. I am saying I saw this first hand.

The Mits and Sony... they were very close performance wise. The Mitsubishi looked like it leaned a bit red, but not much and something that could easily be calibrated, or even just a temperature setting... The SXRD set was on the top shelf and definitely out of the sweet spot for viewing, but it still looked great. Both images were very comparable with a slight edge going to the Sony. 

The Sony was also the last one they had and they were offering a $475 gift card rebate with it. Basically that paid for the four year extended warrenty and bought a good quality 9' HDMI cable. So basically the price was the same for either the Sony or the Mitsubishi if you add in the cost of the warrenty for the Mits. What I didn't like is that Best Buy's gift card system doesn't actually reduce the sale price, so I ended up spending $40 more in taxes than if they would have just reduced the price of the set. That made no sense to me because they really didn't make any money on the transaction, I just spent more in taxes. I would have used that $40 to buy a High Def movie or two...

I will have everything setup this weekend and be spinning Casino Royal in Bluray high def and I will report my experience.


----------



## wbassett

For those out there that do not mind buying online, Tiger Direct has some incredible prices on sets. Specifically they have the Sony KDS-50A2000 50" 1920x1080p SXRD set for $1679. It is not a refurbished unit either. They sell an extended warranty for $169 for a year, $210 for two years. Shipping isn't bad either, for me it would be $187 and no taxes so the final price would come in at $1,867.49 before any warranty.

Note on the Warranty- I live in NY and was told the extended warranty doesn't apply to NY residents. Why I have no idea but you can get one through Sony for a comparable price.

Right now Tiger doesn't have the 55" in stock, but that was going to $1879 for the 1080p SXRD set. I'm not trying to push Tiger or affiliated with them in any way... just trying to pass on some great prices I found.


----------



## ACGREEN

I really like the looks of this set. I am a huge fan of fixed-pixel displays. If you like the looks of DLP, D-ILA, and LCD, then I think the Sony SXRD is the TV to get. If you are going to get a rear projection TV, then I would get the SXRD.


----------



## brucek

> I really like the looks of this set


I've also read some negative things about this set, specifically about defective light engines that result in a green tinge in the upper right corner.

See the forum discussion here and even class action suit info here.

I've loved this set in the stores. It looks so good. Now I'm shying away a bit.

brucek


----------



## wbassett

I have the 55" and I have had no problems with it at all.

I did a lot of reading and research and every set has some type of issue. I'm no dedicated Sony fan or anything like that. All my research and narrowing things down, when I went out set auditioning, the SXRD just looked the best.

I'll check out the class action suit too, is it just the 50" or the 55" too?... as far as the 'other site', I am reading the HD DVD forum and the Bluray forum and it's like listening to a bunch of kids fighting. I swear I wouldn't be surprised to hear someone say "Oh yeah? Well my dad can beat up your dad!"  Sometimes there is good information, if you can wade through the 20 posts of gibberish and bickering inbetween them


----------



## brucek

> Sometimes there is good information, if you can wade through the 20 posts of gibberish and bickering inbetween them


Yeah, isn't that annoying. Questionable moderation over there. It's hard to find the good stuff from all the fighting.

I kinda had it narrowed down to the 60" SXRD and the 52" LCD 1080P SHARP AQUOS. I think they're the two best looking 1080P's that I've seen. 

I like the Sharp because I can mount it on the wall, but the Sony was cheaper. My buddy bought the Sony earlier in the year and recently got the green blob (that I hadn't heard about). He told me it was a known defect and it sort of steered me to the AQUOS. I'm waiting for this years new models I think. As you say, there's something you can find wrong with all them.

brucek


----------



## wbassett

I just read the law suit link, thanks Bruce it was interesting and I'll definitely watch for this on my set.



> "_The lawsuit alleges that the televisions possess a latent and inherent defect in a component known as the “Optical Block,” which causes “green blobs,” “yellow stains,” , and other color anomalies to be displayed across their screens, rendering these very expensive televisions essentially useless. Sony has been unable or unwilling to permanently repair this problem, which has recurred for many consumers – sometimes after numerous “fixes.”
> 
> 
> The “Yellow Stain” is a linear haze which first appears along the edges or corners of the screen, but progressively spreads towards the center of the television, until the entire screen is covered in a yellow or yellow-green haze. The Yellow Stain may not appear for a year or more after the purchase of the television, well after the warranty has expired_."


Unfortunately I don't think I could return my set due to this since I haven't had any problems, but I am still within the 30 days from when I purchased it. Still I think I am going to keep it. 

Thank god I also got the extended warranty! It's expensive but a good comfort factor, especially when it covers the bulb, which that surprised me that it did. I guess the question is if I start experiencing this problem and they can't fix it, will I get a replacement set? That is something to find out I guess.

I have seen this optic block 'green blob' problem before, but for a completely different piece of gear and company. I bought a Sharp LCD projector and I noticed what I could only describe to Sharp's tech line as 'green blobs'. The projector was a factory refurbished unit that came with a one year warranty, so they sent me to a local repair shop. After two weeks there they called and said they couldn't fix it. Actually they said they weren't authorized to fix it because it was the entire optic block that needed replaced and that would cost over $1400. I'm not sure how accurate that price was, but it was pretty hefty. I called Sharp and they said no problem, here is an RMA number, send it to us and we'll fix it. A week and a half later I had my projector back and there has not been one sign of the problem.

So it sounds like if this problem does happen it is fixable and more of an inconvience factor having your set down while its being repaired. The disturbing part was people complaining that after multiple attempts to fix it the problem still came back. I wonder if they were trying to cut cost and instead of replacing the optic block they were just tweaking internal adjustments and bias settings. 

Now I am watching for this to come back on my Sharp! :scared: If it does, the warranty is out on the projector so I'd end up trashing it since I can get a newer and better one cheaper than the cost of repair. I hope you didn't jinx me Bruce!


----------



## wbassett

brucek said:


> Yeah, isn't that annoying. Questionable moderation over there. It's hard to find the good stuff from all the fighting.
> 
> I kinda had it narrowed down to the 60" SXRD and the 52" LCD 1080P SHARP AQUOS. I think they're the two best looking 1080P's that I've seen.
> 
> I like the Sharp because I can mount it on the wall, but the Sony was cheaper. My buddy bought the Sony earlier in the year and recently got the green blob (that I hadn't heard about). He told me it was a known defect and it sort of steered me to the AQUOS. I'm waiting for this years new models I think. As you say, there's something you can find wrong with all them.
> 
> brucek


I narrowed my list down to the three I mentioned in my original post. I had a strange situation, at least the Best Buy guys said it was unusual for someone to come in and say they specifically did not want a 60" or larger set (whether they could afford it or not, most people oogle the big guys ). I needed to keep the overall height down because I also have a 106" screen on the wall right above the HDTV.

Anyway, I had read about how the JVC ILA pushed green and it was very noticable in the store. All alone, I think most people probably wouldn't notice it, but sitting next to the Mitsubishi 1080p set, and the Sony SXRD it was very noticeable. The problem with me, and I think a lot of people is once we hear about something, it's hard NOT to see it and focus on it. So I knew that no matter how nice the JVC looked, and by itself nobody would probably even notice the green push... I would since I already knew about it and would be fixated on it. I have to admit the case on the JVC was the sleekest and sexiest of them all. 

My wife liked the overall style of the Mits, but there was just something about the picture quality between the Mitsubishi and the SXRD. I still can't quite put my finger on it, but to me the SXRD looked better overall. I hate the case, but then again I never liked anything silver in my setup... I'm a satin or matte black kinda guy. Thank god the Sony is almost all screen. There is only a little silver at the bottom, but I still wish it was all black.


----------



## brucek

> I hope you didn't jinx me Bruce!


Oops, me too.



> there was just something about the picture quality between the Mitsubishi and the SXRD. I still can't quite put my finger on it, but to me the SXRD looked better overall


I think it's more film-like no matter how close you get to the screen and it handles quick movement quite good also. The LCD's never attracted me too much because of this, especially when watching sports. They seemed slow. In sports, the fast action looked horrible. The AQUOS was the only one with a 4ms response time and so it looks quite good on sports. I got this bug in my butt that I want to hange a panel on the wall......

brucek


----------



## wbassett

Then go with the AQUOS, it's a very good set. Sounds like you narrowed things down, but deep down know what you want. I say go with your gut since they are both nice sets. Plus a wall mounted panel is very high on the coolness scale.


----------

